# Hard Drive Upgrade on Comcast Moto DCT3416



## errwatt

Is it possible?


I just subscribed to the comcast box and coming from my Tivo 500hrs box, the Comcast box is extremely small, especially when I start to record HD stuffs


Any idea whether the moto 3416 box can be upgraded?


Can the USB be used to hook up external storage?


I searched the forum and googled everywhere without much success










Helllppp


----------



## cavu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *errwatt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it possible?



No.


----------



## Rob423

Just picked up my box and was wondering the same thing. I guess you can't


damn! 120GB is pretty damn small. Was wondering if i can just pop in a 500GB'er


----------



## bicker1

The system itself currently only supports up to 160GB.


----------



## Rob423

when you say the system, you mean the entire comcast network design?


or the physical hardware within the box will only allow for 160gb?


i did see a box online that says 160.. but the box i got from my comcast was different... it's a silver dct4316 i think? i forgot the number but it's a silver 120GB box.



so far its beautiful tho. i never thought i'd have this much fun with DVR.


Only problem i see so far....is when i change channels... the little info bar on the bottom that lists the time, show name, info, channel ..etc.. that bar shows like 2 times, it like lags or delays and flickers 2 times, it kinda gets annoying. almost like it's slowing down my channel surfing


anyway to maybe fix this?


----------



## cavu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rob423* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> physical hardware within the box will only allow for 160gb?



The latest Motorola hardware allows for any 3.5" SATA hard drive but their current firmware will only format the drive to a maximum of 160GB. The firmware may change - don't know.


----------



## amisam

I wish some of the replay tv guys would come over and figure out how to do this. It's probably one line of linux code that's it.


I've got the DCT3416-I that has the 160HD in it. I would love to have a 300G HD.


What I loved about replay tv boxes is that they had developed a flashing software that would allow you to mount an image of your stock 20 gig hard drive and put it on a 120+ hard drive!! It just made the image and you could continue to record.


It's gotta be just as easy to upgrade a comcast hd.


The search continues....


----------



## AMD Rocks

I wished that you could do this as well


----------



## ncaahoops

This is for those who are renting or leasing the boxes, eg from Comcast:


One thing to keep in mind is that we are renting these boxes from them, we do not own them, so for any modifications, if something goes wrong, they could charge us full MSRP for "breaking them" or violating terms of the agreement, etc, etc, etc.


This is different from buying a TiVo or a HDD-based DVD recorder where we own it and we can turn it into a fishbowl if we like


----------



## cavu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is that we are renting these boxes from them, we do not own them



I know this is a Comcast thread but it is being read by many non-Comcast subscribers who DO OWN their Moto DVRs!!










I own two and have upgraded the hard disks in both without issue.


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know this is a Comcast thread but it is being read by many non-Comcast subscribers who DO OWN their Moto DVRs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own two and have upgraded the hard disks in both without issue.



That's good to know! I'll edit the previous post to make it clear(er).


I think in the next few markets the cable card thingy will probably open things up in the US market for purchasing them as well. Although I do not know if the cable providers will sell them or it will be through 3rd parties. They may already be available for purchase, but not from the mass market stores (I think).


----------



## cavu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ncaahoops* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They may already be available for purchase, but not from the mass market stores (I think).



Check out this listing from *Best Buy* !


----------



## bicker1

Yup.... that's how much they cost... up to CDN 750 for a good dual-tuner HD DVR. And THOSE aren't the ones with CableCard support... add an extra $50-$80 for that.


It sure makes you appreciate not having to pay anything up-front for it as a US MSO customer.


----------



## maharg18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yup.... that's how much they cost... up to CDN 750 for a good dual-tuner HD DVR. And THOSE aren't the ones with CableCard support... add an extra $50-$80 for that.
> 
> 
> It sure makes you appreciate not having to pay anything up-front for it as a US MSO customer.




Too bad more people who complain about Tivo's Series 3 pricing don't realize what a deal they are getting!


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check out this listing from *Best Buy* !



Ouch on the price! But I was talking about the US market in the text you just quoted


----------



## bicker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maharg18* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Too bad more people who complain about Tivo's Series 3 pricing don't realize what a deal they are getting!



That's really the point: It isn't that great of a deal. The two offerings are relatively comparable. People make such a big deal about choosing between the two, when in reality there only differentiating aspects between two are those that are customer-specific (some customers can afford an up-front outlay, others cannot; some customers can deal with the added technical complexity of CableCard, others cannot; etc.)


----------



## formulaben




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The latest Motorola hardware allows for any 3.5" SATA hard drive *but their current firmware will only format the drive to a maximum of 160GB.* The firmware may change - don't know.



It is nonsense like this that makes me think the software engineers are smoking crack.


----------



## formulaben




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's really the point: It isn't that great of a deal. The two offerings are relatively comparable. People make such a big deal about choosing between the two, when in reality there only differentiating aspects between two are those that are customer-specific (some customers can afford an up-front outlay, others cannot; some customers can deal with the added technical complexity of CableCard, others cannot; etc.)



Uh, I think you're conveniently forgetting about a superior UI? What about superior software features? These are not "customer specific" items.


But I agree, it is a tough pill to swallow at the current prices *AND* paying per month for the service. I'd gladly pay $800 for an S3 if it included a lifetime subscription. The price point is much too high. The $499 sale nearly had me since I was waiting for Comcast to roll out the Tivo software upgrade, but now I wish I had jumped at it...we'll see.


----------



## bicker1

No, not forgetting. The superior UI and software features of the TiVo is balanced against the no-upfront-cost of the cable company DVRs and the fact that if a cable company DVR breaks you get a new one, free, no questions asked. Again, it's all a matter of trading off the positives and negatives of both options, and making a *personal* decision which is better *for you*. I get the impression you feel the TiVo is better, and that's fine for you; it isn't objectively better for everyone. I'm pretty indifferent between the two options, now that the price has come down. I think with the next significant price cut, I might give the TiVo a second chance. But for now, the TiVo isn't better for me -- the Motorola DVR is significantly better, given ALL the factors.


----------



## formulaben




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> *... the Motorola DVR is significantly better, given ALL the factors.*



And thus he spake, and it was so.


----------



## bicker1

This is what I actually wrote:

But for now, the TiVo isn't better*for me* -- the Motorola DVR is significantly better, given ALL the factors.
Amazing how some people just choose to ignore the two most important words in the sentence, just to stroke their childish passions.


----------



## lightbox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Amazing how some people just choose to ignore the two most important words in the sentence, just to stroke their childish passions.



Your username would seem to invite disagreement.


----------



## bicker1

Hmmm... I wonder if that's why people think of the President the way they do...


----------



## ncaahoops




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, not forgetting. The superior UI and software features of the TiVo is balanced against the no-upfront-cost of the cable company DVRs and the fact that if a cable company DVR breaks you get a new one, free, no questions asked. Again, it's all a matter of trading off the positives and negatives of both options, and making a *personal* decision which is better *for you*. I get the impression you feel the TiVo is better, and that's fine for you; it isn't objectively better for everyone. I'm pretty indifferent between the two options, now that the price has come down. I think with the next significant price cut, I might give the TiVo a second chance. But for now, the TiVo isn't better for me -- the Motorola DVR is significantly better, given ALL the factors.



I agree with the above! In my opinion, TiVo may have a better UI and is more expandable/customizable, but given the uncertainty at the moment (HD media formats, digital/analog transition, cable cards, etc) and given the current prices, I prefer to rent until the dust settles...


I've used enough electronics with counterintuitive user interfaces that they don't bother me anymore...


----------



## JohnnyPraze

Is it possible to hook an external SATA drive to the 3416 to add recording space?


----------



## cavu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnnyPraze* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it possible to hook an external SATA drive to the 3416 to add recording space?


*No.*


----------



## JohnnyPraze

Will there be an update in the future to allow this?


----------



## bicker1

Maybe. Sorry, that's the best answer I've found, for now.


----------



## Sim-X

any word on adding an external hd yet?


----------



## bicker1

Nope.


----------



## Sim-X

zzzzzzz


----------



## BVA2010

As it's been a year since this thread's been bumped (Aside from Sim-X's snore):


Have a Time Warner Cable - Motorola DCT 3416 STB/DVR. Antelope Valley California.

So, has anyone with a similar provider/DVR recently managed to get an external SATA (eg, Western Digital My DVR) up and running? If so I'd love to get your set up instructions.


----------



## cavu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BVA2010* /forum/post/15082956
> 
> 
> Motorola DCT 3416 STB/DVR



Forget it! That DVR already has the largest drive its firmware will support.


----------

